# Swiss Guess Collection Watches (Specifically GC-1 Two Tone)



## dewilmoth (Jun 19, 2011)

I have really fallen in love with how this watch looks, but I'm just not sure spending $375 on a Guess watch is very smart. I bought my wife a Guess Collection Swiss watch last Christmas, and it is a very well made and very heavy watch, with solid links and a beautiful finish. I guess I just want to know what you guys think about this watch, and if it's a no go, what other watches you would look at with similar styling. I really like the rose gold on the brown leather, and the deployment clasp looks really nice. It looks rich, without looking "blingy." Tell me what you think. I've included a link to the watch below. Thanks.

GUESS: Home


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Getting a replacement strap could be a pain.


----------



## dewilmoth (Jun 19, 2011)

Watchbreath said:


> Getting a replacement strap could be a pain.


Good call, didn't think about that. It does come with a 10 year warranty, I wonder if that means Guess will still have straps.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

It's a nice looking watch...I would buy it. The most important thing is that you like it.


----------



## wsoto002 (May 18, 2011)

Agreed, whats important is that YOU like it. There are going to be people that dont like it, but if you do, thats all that matters. Although the watch is nice in design, I would personally prefer a watch from a watch company. For that price ($375), I seriously would NOT invest in a guess watch that, although claims to be "swiss-made," most likely uses Japanese movement. The watch is also a quartz and for around $400 you can have a Swiss automatic movement. This is my suggestion: A Mido Baroncelli Automatic Date. Mido is an EXTREMELY reliable watch company that has rich history and makes some of the finest value watches. This one in particular has the roman numerals, much like the Guess watch you like. It isnt gold tone, but its elegantly understated and is perfectly sized at 39 mm as well as having a Swiss automatic movement. Either way, make sure whatever you buy, you buy because you love it. Happy buying!

Link of the Mido:

MIDO BARONCELLI AUTOMATIC DAY SWISS WATCH 39 MM NEW | eBay


----------



## fashionjewelryforeveryone (Jul 7, 2011)

Watches created by Guess have not only improved in looks but seem to be more reliable also. Especially love the Gold tone ones.



dewilmoth said:


> I have really fallen in love with how this watch looks, but I'm just not sure spending $375 on a Guess watch is very smart. I bought my wife a Guess Collection Swiss watch last Christmas, and it is a very well made and very heavy watch, with solid links and a beautiful finish. I guess I just want to know what you guys think about this watch, and if it's a no go, what other watches you would look at with similar styling. I really like the rose gold on the brown leather, and the deployment clasp looks really nice. It looks rich, without looking "blingy." Tell me what you think. I've included a link to the watch below. Thanks.
> 
> GUESS: Home


----------



## wsoto002 (May 18, 2011)

fashionjewelryforeveryone said:


> Watches created by Guess have not only improved in looks but seem to be more reliable also. Especially love the Gold tone ones.


Well theyve also done a good job by separating Guess and Gc...it takes away the stigma of a Gc watch being a "fashion," Guess watch. I dont know how much better Gc watches are than Guess watches, but for $500+ (as listed on the Guess website) for a quartz, fashion watch, I would prefer a Tissot or Hamilton.


----------



## dewilmoth (Jun 19, 2011)

wsoto002 said:


> Well theyve also done a good job by separating Guess and Gc...it takes away the stigma of a Gc watch being a "fashion," Guess watch. I dont know how much better Gc watches are than Guess watches, but for $500+ (as listed on the Guess website) for a quartz, fashion watch, I would prefer a Tissot or Hamilton.


I own a regular Guess watch, and my wife owns a GC watch, and they aren't even comparable in quality. Hers really feels on par with a high end Swiss watch. She's been wearing it daily for almost a year, and it is still flawless.


----------



## wsoto002 (May 18, 2011)

Even if it is better than Guess, my personal opinion is for $500+, it isnt worth buying into a quartz, fashion watch. Regardless of how much better they are than Guess, it'd be a much smarter and more respectable investment into a Tissot, Hamilton, or Mido. They run about the same price as a Gc, are much more respected, come with much more reliable ETA automatic movements, and tend to be crafted better. You can even find Louis Erards for around $500 - $600, and even Maurice Lacroixs! Now, to compare Gc and Maurice Lacroix is blasphemy. MLs are FANTASTIC watches on par with some of the elite watch companys, it just is NOT worth investing $500+ on a Gc. I always say, if youre going to buy a watch, buy one from a watch company. You wouldnt buy a cell phone made by Nike would you? Granted, this is my personal opinion. In the end, just buy what you want to buy, whether its a Guess, Armitron, Timex, Casio, Rolex, Gc, etc. As long as you love it every time you look at your wrist, its all that matters. Cheers!


----------



## dewilmoth (Jun 19, 2011)

I got the Guess watch in the mail yesterday. I ended up buying it from an AD for $350 shipped. The watch is even better than I had hoped, and it is absolutely stunning in person. The rose gold and brushed stainless really makes it elegant, but not blingy. I'm very glad I bought it.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Post some pictures dude...it's a cool looking watch and a few pics would be nice to see.


----------



## dewilmoth (Jun 19, 2011)

Sure thing, here you go.


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

As far as watch warranties go, check it. Most watch watch warranties don't cover straps, bezels, crystals, or anything else that is likely to wear out or get damaged. Usually it only covers the movement.


----------



## Aleric (Feb 10, 2011)

+1 ! That is one nice looking Gc-1 watch! Thanks for the pix. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

that watch looks amazing


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow!!! Might have to add it to my want list...really NICE looking watch!!


----------



## tomcruisesuper (Sep 2, 2011)

Swiss watches are very famous from the very old times. And it is one of the old and popular brand of watch. And it's watches looks superb and the concept of the watches is different other watches. And the design is also differs from one watch to other.


----------



## stevebos (Jul 15, 2011)

When i checked on the site it was for sale for 700$ no matter the design i rather go with a tissot until the price drops.


----------

